# Dumbest Thing You Did As A Tt Newbie?



## jdwAg20 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm taking out the 25RSS next weekend for the first time. My brother (who I bought the trailer from) has walked me through everything. I'm taking the generator to the storage lot tomorrow and running through a mock set-up. I was curious if anyone was willing to share and stories regarding the dumbest thing you did when taking out your TT for the first time or first few times. It could be a hook-up/towing/set-up/pack-up scenario. I figured some of your stories might help me to not make the same mistake(s).

Thanks in advance for the humility and entertainment.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Charge your batteries on a deep cycle charger before you go!

For our first trip, I pulgged the trailer into the house power for three days and though the batteries were fully charged. I found out that was not the case and it maked for a long dim weekend.









Make sure you have a long dump hose the short ones can be messy









Good luck!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

first trip out had no sewer hookup
So I had to use the honey pot on wheels
Got all the way up to the dump station when the cap popped off
Thank god it was just a liquid mess but still felt about two inch high
with everyone standing there watching me

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually , the first few times out you rarely make a major mistake. The big" funny when you look back" mistakes happen when you become complacent because you are now a "expert"


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Put in your wheel chalks BEFORE unhitching from the TV. I have read a few horror stories









Take your time, you will be fine.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

fl_diesel said:


> Put in your wheel chalks BEFORE unhitching from the TV. I have read a few horror stories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And make sure you take them out before pulling out the TT.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

HootBob said:


> first trip out had no sewer hookup
> So I had to use the honey pot on wheels
> Got all the way up to the dump station when the cap popped off
> Thank god it was just a liquid mess but still felt about two inch high
> ...


LMAO! thanks for the giggle and visual Hootbob! gotta go wipe my tears now!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I'm a woman...I don't believe I've ever done anything dumb...

MaeJae


----------



## jdwAg20 (Jul 31, 2006)

This is good stuff! Keep em coming!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Cleaning The Black Tank Vent


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Forgot to put the cotter pins (sp??) thru the swaybar. All was going well UNTIL!!! the swaybar flew off while going 65 miles an hour. That mistake cost me $150 but I will never make the same mistake again.
PS No one was hurt by flying bar.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Put in your wheel chalks BEFORE unhitching from the TV. I have read a few horror stories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And make sure you take them out before pulling out the TT.








[/quote]
Yeah, you wouldn't believe how far those chunks of yellow plastic can fly


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Our first trip out we had full hook ups and was fully hooked up. I went in to the bathroom and couldn't figure out why our dirty clothes hamper was floating in the bathtub and the cases of water and soda were under water. 
Well I learned real quick the gray water backs up into the bathtub if not emptied. No siree, it doesn't empty itself unless you leave the drain open after hooking up to the sewage pipe.

Linda


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Make sure you put the bed slide rails on before you slide out the bed!!

Have fun!!

Will


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

z-family said:


> Our first oops was with our first tt. Stopped to refuel at a gas station. When we left, I miss calculated my turn and clipped the big concrete pillars around the pump. Put a nice dent in our new camper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too funny, we did the same thing. The bad word is still echoing off the mountains of Oregon!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

When cooking on the outside stove, don't use a cookie sheet skillet to cook on. My wife did and the skillet was touching the cook knobs, now we have melted knobs. Will have to replace when i get her back to the dealer.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campfirenut said:


> . . . . . Will have to replace when i get her back to the dealer.


Your wife?


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> . . . . . Will have to replace when i get her back to the dealer.


Your wife?








[/quote]







It was a thought but no the trailer.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Make sure you put the bed slide rails on before you slide out the bed!!


I'll have to second Willie's. That bed gets kind of heavy when you're not expecting it to "fall" into your arms.









Mark


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

The awning, never try to put away the awning alone with no one around.

Thunderstorm was a commin' up rather fast so I thought putting the awning away was a good idea. I got in a hurry and clicked the thingy that activates the awning to roll back up, forgot to release the awning tension bar(yeah the one with the knob on it that you tighten). So with one arm still trying to keep tension on the awning so it does not roll up,







I reach over and grab the tension bar to slide it back to where it belongs. As soon as I released that bar the whole mess now rolls up with my hand folded somewhere in the middle. I was convinced my hand and fingers were now broken but I was ALONE with no one to free me, with a thunderstorm on the way.............freed myself by releasing the awning from the trailer at the bottom where it attaches near the door. NO broken bones just alot of bruises and minor cuts where the metal pinched my fingers.

Awnings, never put them away alone.

take care,


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

firemedicinstr said:


> The awning, never try to put away the awning alone with no one around.
> 
> Thunderstorm was a commin' up rather fast so I thought putting the awning away was a good idea. I got in a hurry and clicked the thingy that activates the awning to roll back up, forgot to release the awning tension bar(yeah the one with the knob on it that you tighten). So with one arm still trying to keep tension on the awning so it does not roll up,
> 
> ...


OUCH! Yes, those awnings can be mean when they head back for the barn...sorry to hear you got hurt


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

So far, the best tip I have is make sure you stow your dish soap with the cap closed, as well as the liquid soap before you roll out. I arrived at a destination to find the hand soap in the bathroom chillin in the toilet, as well as half a bottle of dawn dishsoap all over my counter, stove, blinds, and floor. You might think oh, clean, but when that stuff dries it's not the easiest thing to get up!


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

While I have a dumb story, I'm not sure it was me or the CG.
I recently went to Sun Valley in Arkport NY.
An attendant helped park the TT and told me where the sewer was.
It was clearly marked with a white pole and site number.
Kinda like a flag on a golf course.
I removed the pole expecting to find a pipe, but only found a hole in the ground.
looking down the hole I saw nasty water flowing by.
The hole was so large that my elbow slid right in. 
I was concerned but felt that if I didn't use the elbow the hose would not stay put.
I managed to dump OK, but when I went remove the hose from the hole, well, you probably already guessed the elbow got caught and fell off.
There it was floating on this sea of sewage.
What to do, reach in and get it?
Thankfully It didn't come to that, before I had a chance, it floated away never to be seen again.
I thought about reporting it to the office, but figured if they were so dumb to maintain the sewer in this fashion they deserve whatever happens next.
I did hear that a week or two before this they had a major problem where the sewage backed up into one of the permanent trailers, it was out for a professional cleaning the weekend we were there.

I guess my advise is, make sure the clamps are tight on sewer connections.

Greg


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

We didn't do anything too dumb on our first trip, but I was glad that our neighbor was camping in the next site. This is our first TT and there were a number of things that I had forgoten between the time of our walk through and our first outing. Since then I've learned that most of the people at campgrounds are more than willing to help if you have a problem (sometimes a little too much). Good luck on your first trip!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Our first oops was with our first tt. Stopped to refuel at a gas station. When we left, I miss calculated my turn and clipped the big concrete pillars around the pump. Put a nice dent in our new camper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too funny, we did the same thing. The bad word is still echoing off the mountains of Oregon!








[/quote]

Seems to be a common theme. First time out with the trailer DW used a nathan's grill on the outside stove that overhung the label by the knobs. We had a bubling brown and black mess. Only way to fix it is to put in a new stove.

Looked at trading in the DW, but they wouldn't give me what I want for the trade-in.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

After hitching up the trailer to the truck I decided to back up a little to get the nose of the truck out of the road. I forgot that there is a spare tire on the back of the trailer and I pushed it into my closed garage. Put a nice crease in the door. I'll always remember the trailer tire now.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The dumbest thing we did as Newbies?... Hmm...
You mean besides buying from the dealer we did?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> The dumbest thing we did as Newbies?... Hmm...
> You mean besides buying from the dealer we did?
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Doug, you can do better than that


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The first trip.....

Forgot to remove the Chock & Lock wheel chocks before leaving the first campground.....remembered about 20 miles down the Interstate...

Second campground leveled the camper, unhooked the trailer hooked up all the utilities and found out the the rear slide was 2' into the road....hooked the camper back up and moved it forward....found out that the sewer line was too short....

Third campground no problems till we get ready to leave....left the helper bar for the weight bars at the second campground....

I have forgotten the Chock & Lock wheel chocks two more times, so I didn't get any better.

The last trip I had to wait till I got home to dump the tanks and now I can't find the my clear 45 or the elbow that I use!!!!

Remember that no matter how bad is seems....someone here has done the same thing.....right guys....

come on guys I'm not the only one to loose sewer connectors at home...right????

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> The first trip.....
> 
> Forgot to remove the Chock & Lock wheel chocks before leaving the first campground.....remembered about 20 miles down the Interstate...
> 
> ...


Gary,

Thanks for the chuckle









My DH bought a sign to hang on the mirror of the the truck to remind us to lower the tv antenna...you could make something like that as a reminder to remove your wheel chocks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its called a slow walk around from you and the DW in opposite directions









I think he does now


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

You don't have to be a newbie to do dumb stuff. The OB is my 4th Rv.

I left our spare set of keys home which had the only key to the tongue and drawbar locks on it.

Thankfully the site was level so the TV stayed hooked to the OB all weekend.


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Our first oops was with our first tt. Stopped to refuel at a gas station. When we left, I miss calculated my turn and clipped the big concrete pillars around the pump. Put a nice dent in our new camper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too funny, we did the same thing. The bad word is still echoing off the mountains of Oregon!








[/quote]

I didn't even make it out of my driveway. I purchased the really nice expandable mirrors that like orginal equipment for my truck. I was so busy looking out the passenger mirror







to assure I didn't hit the tree in my driveway, I didn't see the driver's mirror getting caught in another tree. All I heard from the back seat was, "Daaad...." and then it was spraying mirror all over us. The family kept from laughing as I kept mumbling to myself.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

polygraphpat said:


> Our first oops was with our first tt. Stopped to refuel at a gas station. When we left, I miss calculated my turn and clipped the big concrete pillars around the pump. Put a nice dent in our new camper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too funny, we did the same thing. The bad word is still echoing off the mountains of Oregon!








[/quote]

I didn't even make it out of my driveway. I purchased the really nice expandable mirrors that like orginal equipment for my truck. I was so busy looking out the passenger mirror







to assure I didn't hit the tree in my driveway, I didn't see the driver's mirror getting caught in another tree. All I heard from the back seat was, "Daaad...." and then it was spraying mirror all over us. The family kept from laughing as I kept mumbling to myself.

















[/quote]
mumbling huh? hmmmmmmmmmmm....wonder if it's the same "mumbling" Rick was doing in Oregon?


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

On our third trip, we were all loaded up and ready to leave the night before. Had about 4hrs sleep before leaving for work (leaving after work). We walk around the trailer, DW hops in the driver's seat (I had surgery on my wrist 3 days earlier, so she was driving) and pulls out. We make it into the road, and she says "Oh No". We had left the trailer connected to power. No damage to the OB, only to her pride. It was the first time she had pulled the OB more than a mile.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Leaving the CG with the antenna up







drove about 20 miles before someone told me.

Willie


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Mine was after returning home from our first outing. Backed the OB into the driveway (close to level at garage and greatly increasing down slope towards the road), set the chocks, built my platform of 2x6's and 4x4's to get the tongue jack high enough to level the trailer. Lowered the stabilizer jacks, fronts were almost straight up and down. Moved the TV to the curb. As I was walking back I noticed the tongue jack wasn't squarley on the 4x4, thought "Just a little tap with the toe should fix that"... next thing I know.... my whole pyramid of lumber is scattering down the driveway. The only reason I can come up with for the stabilizers not collapsing is how far I had to screw them down to make contact with the pavement. Needless to say, I was a hurrying fool when it came to getting the block back under the jack.

Since then... triple check the tongue jack pad for position before taking all the weight off the tv.

Dave

PS.. DW still asks "Sure that's where you want those" everytime we unhook the camper.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Things don't just happen as a newbie
Here is a good point
Last trip out (To NF Rally) while hooking up the kids distracted me and I left the electric jack down 3/4 of the way and started to pull out and it caught and dug in and stopped me just like that
I bent the jack all the way back

Point is take your time and double check everything and don't get distracted

Don


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

This is a very good question to ask everyone. These did not occur on the first or consecutive trips but Iâ€™ll be glad to share several that occurred over several years:

1) Currently, I have a 28 FRLS fifth wheel and I did not disconnect the house battery before storage the first time. I found a dead house battery when I went to pick it up at my public storage lot because of continuous drain caused by the TV signal booster and LG-CM detector! Keystone should have at least provided a cautionary notice about this.

And they should have provided a simple and convenient way to disconnect the house battery. I installed my own by mounting a total battery disconnect switch inside the LP tank compartment (the door is always unlocked by Fed. Code. and is right beside the extender jack control switch). You cannot hook-up to a fifth wheel TT without operating these front jacksâ€¦.! I got to experience the â€œmanualâ€ crank method instead of the electrically driven, pleasant method.

2) I was in the process of backing this 5er into my driveway and as I swung sharp to the right, the 5erâ€™s brakes locked up! What happened was that the break-away cable caught on something it the bed of the truck and was pulled enough to trip the break-away function on the trailer brakes. Luckily, this happened in front of my house rather out in trafficâ€¦! I learned a good lesson to be very sure this doesnâ€™t happen again.

3) NEVER FORGET TO LOWER THE TV ANTENNA! At least I didnâ€™t go but a couple of feet before my camp ground neighbor warned me.

4) Sometimes my truck is at a left angle from the TT and I cannot see the right side of the TT and have forgotten to raise the steps or fold in the assist handle.

5) Forgot to replace the cover cap on the master holding tank drain socket. Luckily, the wind swung it up and around the drain socket pipe where I found it when I got home. (God protects infirms some times.)

5) I didnâ€™t lower one of the awing support arms all the way in to the last notch and then tried to retract the awing and it wouldnâ€™t completely go all the way in. I have retracted an awing on this and previous TTs over a hundred times and thought I knew what I was doing automatically. It took me a while to realize what I did wrong.

All of these things instilled in me a great appreciation of doing through walk-arounds and doing mental check lists.


----------

